# Is this worth fixing up for long distance travel?



## Odin (Jun 2, 2013)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/3829656123.html








35$


----------



## dylann (Jun 2, 2013)

yeah! thats a pretty cool bike man.


----------



## schmutz (Jun 2, 2013)

That bike will outlast us all. It is a little heavier than a newer bike, but yeah it think it would be worth it.


----------



## wizehop (Jun 2, 2013)

Would make a great city hipster bike, all you need is a mustache and a plaid shirt and your good too go. Not sure what you mean by long distance, but I wouldn't take that thing on any trips longer than an hour.
Cant go wrong with the price though, but I would get a bike with gears if your planning on traversing the universe.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 2, 2013)

yeah, the lack of gears will kinda suck on hills. also, if you do buy it, i'd tighten up that chain a bit. it's a cool cruiser, but i wouldn't take it across the country (i prefer road/speed bikes - i must go fast!)


----------



## Odin (Jun 2, 2013)

wizehop said:


> *Would make a great city hipster bike, all you need is a mustache and a plaid shirt and your good too go.* Not sure what you mean by long distance,


 
so your good too go? ::woot::::eyepatch::

heh ha...

and yea Im looking long distance... possible first trip chicago to kansas city... I want something to hold gear on so I crawled clist for touring bikes, this was in the offering... it is a three speed... not enough? Was agreeing with the philosophy that older built better.

I'm not looking at doing 50 plus miles a day here though.

more like, "slow ride... take it easy!" 

6-8 hours tops... then camp or shop or explore...
Just need something cheap that I can fix up so I can remind myself how to do basic bike maintenance. If I ever really knew how as a kid that is.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 2, 2013)

personally, my preference is for 70's/80's road bikes, like schwinn, raliegh, etc. they're tough, cheap, and fast.


----------



## CaptainCassius (Jun 2, 2013)

You should find a ten speed with road bike wheels that's just as sturdy and from around the same era. Just throw a little rack on there and cruise! Not a bad idea to get some drop handlebars, I've ridden long distances before without them no problem but if you're gonna be going really far and biking for long periods of time its nice to be comfortable.


----------



## CaptainCassius (Jun 2, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> personally, my preference is for 70's/80's road bikes, like schwinn, raliegh, etc. they're tough, cheap, and fast.








My buddy had an old schwinn varsity almost exactly like this same color too and man that thing was FAST! good bikes.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 2, 2013)

hell yeah, id just adjust/replace the seat and handle bars to preference.


----------



## Odin (Jun 2, 2013)

agree with the saddle ... i like the one I posted.

will the back end of something like that be fine for panniers?

Edit... : More accurately, I'm wondering...how much weight can you carry in gear on the back... and front.


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 3, 2013)

From what I have learned,the best kind of bike,is one made in Japan,in the 80's & early 90's,due to the available parts ! Parts being the key word here ! I have three road bikes,one is a subcontracted Trek,from Japan,which I use as my delivery bike,for QuicknessRva . At the moment,still running 27inch wheels,but plan to go to 700,when I can afford to. My other two are Japan made Bianchi,great bikes ! All three have parts that are interchangeable ! My newest Bianchi,which I paid $200 for,has drop bars,something I have not had since the 70's,the other two have straight bars,which I like,though the drop bars have a great advantage over straight,as you can tuck & bomb ! ...........I do like Schwinns,just sold my Schwinn I got in 83,as it was time to roll forward !


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 3, 2013)

http://sheldonbrown.com/


----------



## Tude (Jun 3, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> yeah, the lack of gears will kinda suck on hills. also, if you do buy it, i'd tighten up that chain a bit. it's a cool cruiser, but i wouldn't take it across the country (i prefer road/speed bikes - i must go fast!)


 
Yes, long distance, gears are your friends - use them wisely! That be a city bike - and I like it!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 3, 2013)

ByronMc said:


> From what I have learned,the best kind of bike,is one made in Japan,in the 80's & early 90's,due to the available parts ! Parts being the key word here ! I have three road bikes,one is a subcontracted Trek,from Japan,which I use as my delivery bike,for QuicknessRva . At the moment,still running 27inch wheels,but plan to go to 700,when I can afford to. My other two are Japan made Bianchi,great bikes ! All three have parts that are interchangeable ! My newest Bianchi,which I paid $200 for,has drop bars,something I have not had since the 70's,the other two have straight bars,which I like,though the drop bars have a great advantage over straight,as you can tuck & bomb ! ...........I do like Schwinns,just sold my Schwinn I got in 83,as it was time to roll forward !


 

im a big fan of the bull horn type of handle bars, those are my favorite.


----------



## Odin (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback people's.

I *really* like the look of that Shwinn I posted... but yea more gears... it just wont do.

http://www.biketouring.net/rides/xcountry/faq2.html

I'm reading up on this site for info about cross country touring.
Good stuff so far.


----------



## Benny (Jun 3, 2013)

That's super cheap! I'd buy it and resell it for at least $150.00 and make some road trip money.


----------



## CXR1037 (Jun 3, 2013)

Deck that bike out in SRAM stuff and ride hard! 

cxR - yeah looks good dude


----------



## Odin (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.dirtragmag.com/printrag/do-it-yourself-bike-touring

http://www.worldbiking.info/wordpress/2011/01/5-popular-myths-about-long-distance-bicycle-touring/

articles on cheap touring... Good stuff.

and this... looks interesting.

http://freeridepgh.org/programs/adult-earn-a-bike/

should be more / every city should have a program like it. will have to search.


----------



## Odin (Jun 5, 2013)

300$ http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/3833855207.html






80$ http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/3817638558.html a bit more realistic...


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Odin said:


> 300$ http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/3833855207.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300 for that,way too much,you'd need to have a screw loose to buy that one !


----------

